# Shot my pb on a 5 spot today



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Well I upped my pb by one today. I had only dropped one x going into the 9th end and then I dropped one on every end so I ended up with a 55x which is one x higher then before. I was still pretty happy with it even after blowing up on the last 4 ends because I was shooting my pro elite and so far my scores haven't been so great with it. I'm ready to get my 3000's and spiral X's in for my ultra because I have done my best shooting with it so hopefully I'll like the longer ata on it.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Congrats man, keep it up:wink:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*300-55*

Good shooting. Say, are you still fighting your level? Sounds like you got something going right. Do you think the b-stingers are helping?


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Hang in there.... 5 let downs, and relax:wink:


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone and tnman actually I'm thinking that may have been what happened on a couple of the shots. I would notice that the bubble would be waaaay off and I may have let a few of them slip. I have got another side bar on the way to hopefully take care of it.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

outback jack said:


> Well I upped my pb by one today. I had only dropped one x going into the 9th end and then I dropped one on every end so I ended up with a 55x which is one x higher then before. I was still pretty happy with it even after blowing up on the last 4 ends because I was shooting my pro elite and so far my scores haven't been so great with it. I'm ready to get my 3000's and spiral X's in for my ultra because I have done my best shooting with it so hopefully I'll like the longer ata on it.


:whoo:

:darkbeer:

Good job!


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Well the ultra and 3000's are working great for me. I shot our little league get together Tuesday night and uped my pb to 57X. I would have had 58 but one was just barely and I mean barely out. I took a little suggestion from Zack at hoyt and puled the draw peg out of my spirals and really like the way they feel now. Just hope I can keep on track for Louisville.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's some sweet shooting right there....CONGRATS :darkbeer:


I have just gone back to what works best for me also :wink:


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Hornet I'll have to give you a little credit for it though. I had bought some 24's after reading you say how well they shot and got a good deal on them from lancaster. I started out with my 2512's and dropped 2X's on the first half and I have been wanting to shoot the 24's for a while but just haven't got them out and thought what the heck and pulled them out for the 2nd half. If it hadn't been for that waaay to close one I would have cleaned the 2nd half with them. Those babies were drilling the X. May have found my new arrow even though it's going to be tough to let the 25's go.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

What did removing the peg on the spirals do for you? I assume that it maybe gave you some more valley and a little softer wall. Did you have to re-time the bow or anything? I think that I struggle with the lack of valley and super hard wall on the spirals. It is almost like I don't have anywhere to expand into when trying to pull thru the shot. You have certainly got me thinking..............

Oh yeah great shooting! :darkbeer:


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks ridge and yes it gives it a little more valley but not a lot and it may soften the wall a little too but I really didn't notice any difference in it. As far as the timing it may have took maybe a twist when I took it out to get it back where I wanted it. It's worth trying because you can always put ti back.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

outback jack said:


> Just hope I can keep on track for Louisville.:wink:


Good shooting Charlie. If you can do it TN you can do it in KY.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks I know I can do it now, it's just a matter of keeping my head right.:wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

:darkbeer: for you


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks rock monkey:yo:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats on the PB. Getting better is always fun.



outback jack said:


> Thanks ridge and yes it gives it a little more valley but not a lot and it may soften the wall a little too but I really didn't notice any difference in it. As far as the timing it may have took maybe a twist when I took it out to get it back where I wanted it. It's worth trying because you can always put ti back.


I tried that on my Protec/spirals last year. The first tim I drew the bow I thought to myself _"I ain't liking this". _Did you feel like that, and work into it, or did you like the feel from the start?


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Yea the first time I drew it back I didn't know if I would like it or not but after shooting them that way it definitely grew on me.


----------

